# Critters time...Some new photos



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello







,i want to share some photos of my critters.If you want show me your critters too!I JUST LOVE WEIRD AND RARE LOOKING CRITTERS.









This is the most gorgeous of my critters,a wild caught "langostino"










Apple snail born in one of my tanks.










A wild caught ram's horn snail.










Need help with the id of this one he is the biggest snail i own and seen in my life...










This is a singing fish that hides all day long...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that langostino is sweet
that has a huge frigin claw
how big is it


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

striped raphael 'singing fish' are very nocturnal, that's why it hids all day long. and nice pics


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> striped raphael 'singing fish' are very nocturnal, that's why it hids all day long. and nice pics


 LOL :laugh: .. i know this is a stripped raphael,also i own other but a spotted one.BTW the photos where taken at night


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Death in # said:


> that langostino is sweet
> that has a huge frigin claw
> how big is it


 He is about 3' long and and more than 10 pounds...just joking he still a baby about 6'' with the claw also own another one less than 1'' without color yet.I have caught specimems of 10''-12'' long or more with the claws in the same spot.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you heard the catfish croak before?

lol its an odd noise you may never forget lol

I love the critters, especially the scary one lol


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i have a spotted raphiel catfish and he is completly blind


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Innes said:


> you heard the catfish croak before?
> 
> lol its an odd noise you may never forget lol
> 
> I love the critters, especially the scary one lol


 Is something like a insect or a croacking sound.If i don't aware my friend take out the fish just for heard the singing







that bastard


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

that langostino looks like a mean mo-fo!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

elduro said:


> he still a baby about 6'' with the claw also own another one less than 1'' without color yet.I have caught specimems of 10''-12'' long or more with the claws in the same spot.


 Elduro, what is your location?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> > he still a baby about 6'' with the claw also own another one less than 1'' without color yet.I have caught specimems of 10''-12'' long or more with the claws in the same spot.
> ...


 Puerto Rico


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Say hello to my new friend a freshwater bruquena!










Big claw shrimp,also look the claws different to the "langostino" crayfish and have some blue...










another one


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

you are the god of crustations


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Where do you find all of those?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice critters


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Kory said:


> Where do you find all of those?


 In a little water stream near to my home.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Impressive invert collection you have. And I've always been a fan of the raphael cats, I have one that's over 10 years old!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

acestro said:


> Impressive invert collection you have. And I've always been a fan of the raphael cats, I have one that's over 10 years old!


 How big is your raphael???


----------

